# Anyone in/around Lucca????



## swangirl

Hi I am a 25 year old who has recently moved out to beautiful lucca to become an au pair, my itallian is very basic so while I can speak with the family I am getting a little lonely as I do get free time.

Is there anyone in Lucca whether you are also new or been here for a while wanting to chat???


----------



## luisloquo

Available for chat and a beer

Sent u a private

Cheers


----------



## martinpackford

Hi, My girlfriend, Emma and I (both 27) are moving to Lucca next month for a year (haven't found anywhere to live yet), neither of us know much Italian yet so it would be nice to meet a fellow english speaker!

Martin


----------



## luisloquo

get in touch luisloquo at gmail.com cheers


----------

